# Stay Out of Minneapolis/St. Paul For Now



## DoctorZ

Just a heads up for all you travelers out there. There are riots going on in the Twin Cities at the time of this posting over a black man killed by Minneapolis Police last Monday during his arrest.

Streets are blocked off. Neighborhoods are on fire. A murder. Entire city blocks destroyed and looted. Transit has been suspended for at least the rest of the upcoming weekend. The National Guard has been mobilized. Protesters shutting down the freeways.

It's bad! I heard on the news they are moving all the homeless camps near Hiawatha for their safety.


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

It's in every major city that cares at this point. At least 14 cities I can see are actively protesting. But Minneapolis is on fire for sure. But fuck. This is it. I said once the roots start they'll get worse and worse. Everytime the police do something ANYWHERE. I think it's the complete opposite though, we all need to go towards the conflict. This could rewrite history and politics forever. Topple the rich man.


----------



## DoctorZ

The protests in other cities must be peaceful. I just heard Denver and New York got some violent protests, and in New York they're shooting them and arresting them.

So far no action here. Two Minneapolis police precincts burned to the ground last night. The fire departments are overwhelmed, and I heard over the Scanner that they are just going to let things burn to the ground!

The police are doing nothing, and the National Guard is just standing around in one little area and talking among themselves. 

The protesters and cops are all wearing masks though so they don't spread any diseases!


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

At least they're wearing masks an shit. I been watching on the multiple screens I use at news time. Arrested a cnn reporter live on air. Dude got shot straight in the eye with a rubber bullet. And the fires bro. Everywhere. Atlanta supposed to start 4pm today but shiit


----------



## Deleted member 125

DoctorZ said:


> The protests in other cities must be peaceful



Peaceful protests have and continue to be largely ignored by not only the media, but also the general public. People have been peacefully protesting for a long time now. Writing letters and holding up signs only does so much.


----------



## Odin

SlankyLanky said:


> Peaceful protests have and continue to be largely ignored by not only the media, but also the general public. People have been peacefully protesting for a long time now. Writing letters and holding up signs only does so much.



So burning down a whole community including those not involved with the thing your pissed off about is the answer?

Focus is lacking... ?


----------



## DoctorZ

All the businesses that are burnt down are domestically owned. None of the Somali owned businesses have been touched.

They've declared a State of Emergency and we're now under Curfew from 8pm to 6am through Monday morning.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Odin said:


> So burning down a whole community including those not involved with the thing your pissed off about is the answer?
> 
> Focus is lacking... ?



Not anywhere in what I said did I even come remotely close to saying anything even close to "burn down the entire community and especially make sure to torch shit that has nothing to do with anything" fucks sake dude seriously is that what you got from that?


----------



## DoctorZ

SlankyLanky said:


> Not anywhere in what I said did I even come remotely close to saying anything even close to "burn down the entire community and especially make sure to torch shit that has nothing to do with anything" fucks sake dude seriously is that what you got from that?



I took it as sarcasm, meaning you don't set fires in your community to demand "justice."


----------



## DoctorZ

I thought I'd post a little update on what has happened since yesterday.....

Some of these things were on the news, but a lot of them I heard over my police scanner:

1. Cars were being driving down the freeways AGAINST traffic at high speed, so they were speeding Northbound in the Southbound lanes of the freeway.
2. Protesters shut down the Interstate, then hi-jacked a UPS delivery truck, and started throwing packages out of the back onto the freeway, then igniting them on fire.
3. Gun fire was exchanged between law enforcement and snipers.
4. A United States Post Office was broken into and set ablaze.
5. An unsuccessful attempt was made to break into a Wells Fargo Cash Machine.
6. With the cops busy in other parts of St. Paul, gang violence has broken out on the East Side resulting in several murders with no suspects.
7. Debris is being thrown off overpasses all over the Metro Area at oncoming cars.
8. Most retail stores have been shut down all across the Twin Cities.
9. Someone attempted to sneak into the MSP International Airport and blow up fuel storage containers.
10. Protesting has broken out in other parts of Minnesota, resulting in more curfews being enacted (mostly ignored), ie., St. Cloud, Forest Lake, Braham.

Of course most are wearing their face masks making it hard to ID them on video.


----------



## Deleted member 125

DoctorZ said:


> I thought I'd post a little update on what has happened since yesterday.....
> 
> Some of these things were on the news, but a lot of them I heard over my police scanner:
> 
> 1. Cars were being driving down the freeways AGAINST traffic at high speed, so they were speeding Northbound in the Southbound lanes of the freeway.
> 2. Protesters shut down the Interstate, then hi-jacked a UPS delivery truck, and started throwing packages out of the back onto the freeway, then igniting them on fire.
> 3. Gun fire was exchanged between law enforcement and snipers.
> 4. A United States Post Office was broken into and set ablaze.
> 5. An unsuccessful attempt was made to break into a Wells Fargo Cash Machine.
> 6. With the cops busy in other parts of St. Paul, gang violence has broken out on the East Side resulting in several murders with no suspects.
> 7. Debris is being thrown off overpasses all over the Metro Area at oncoming cars.
> 8. Most retail stores have been shut down all across the Twin Cities.
> 9. Someone attempted to sneak into the MSP International Airport and blow up fuel storage containers.
> 10. Protesting has broken out in other parts of Minnesota, resulting in more curfews being enacted (mostly ignored), ie., St. Cloud, Forest Lake, Braham.
> 
> Of course most are wearing their face masks making it hard to ID them on video.



To be clear, I'm not necessarily saying "fuck yea all of this sounds super positive and I agree 100% with every action citizens are doing to get some fucking justice" but you do understand why this is happening right? Cops straight up murdered another black dude, and more evidence is coming out every time I check back in that police are in fact responsible for at least some of the property damage (unless I'm mistaken that auto zone dude was positively id'd as a cop). So its fucking cops trying to make it look worse than it actually is so they can justify using tear gas and shooting people. This isnt a new tactic. It's pretty by the book behavior and big surprise, it works pretty good to shift peoples focus from what this is about in the first place. Stop letting cops fucking murder black people and get away with it. 

The solution is pretty simple here and it could be argued pretty damn well that yer city chose to do dick all about it until it was too late by attempting to protect murdering cops, business as usual these days. Its sickening. Arrest and charge the murderers so at least a little but of justice can be served.


----------



## MFB

Sad stuff. 
This is why I dont read the news. 
Its just makes me depressed. 

Anyhow, just quickly educated myself a bit on the situation. 
What stands out most to me is that the white officer charged had FUCKING 18 prior complaints filed against him! MPD didnt release details but common sense would dictate most complaints would be related to excessive force.


----------



## wokofshame




----------



## Deleted member 125

MFB said:


> Sad stuff.
> This is why I dont read the news.
> Its just makes me depressed.
> 
> Anyhow, just quickly educated myself a bit on the situation.
> What stands out most to me is that the white officer charged had FUCKING 18 prior complaints filed against him! MPD didnt release details but common sense would dictate most complaints would be related to excessive force.



The 18 complaints ain't even all of it unfortunately. The other cops with him also have records of excessive force and one of em (iirc it wasnt Mr knees but I could be wrong) shot and killed a unarmed black dude not to long ago. It's not like this is a "oopsie cakes my bad yall first time phew I'll straighten up from now on" thing. Its cops getting away with murder.


----------



## nikhil madhusudhanan

SlankyLanky said:


> Peaceful protests have and continue to be largely ignored by not only the media, but also the general public. People have been peacefully protesting for a long time now. Writing letters and holding up signs only does so much.


Thing is, violent protests are convenient to the cops because then they can justify using force. And normal citizens aren't ever going to outpower people armed with government funding. And didn't the Hong Kong protests have pretty wide spread coverage?


----------



## Deleted member 125

nikhil madhusudhanan said:


> Thing is, violent protests are convenient to the cops because then they can justify using force.



This just isnt true. Cops will justify using force no matter what. For instance having a cop kill a dude for what was it a bad check? That guy wasnt being violent in any way. At all. And he was murdered.



nikhil madhusudhanan said:


> And normal citizens aren't ever going to outpower people armed with government funding.



I think you might be missing the point.



nikhil madhusudhanan said:


> And didn't the Hong Kong protests have pretty wide spread coverage?



Considering it's been going on what like a whole year now, yea I suppose it has gotten alot of coverage but the protests in hong hong are far from what I would call peaceful. Cops are murdering people there left and right too.


----------



## nikhil madhusudhanan

SlankyLanky said:


> For instance having a cop kill a dude for what was it a bad check? That guy wasnt being violent in any way. At all. And he was murdered.


 But did anyone try to justify that?



SlankyLanky said:


> Cops are murdering people there left and right too.


I'm talking about the protestors, everyone knows chinese authorities are next level pigs


----------



## DoctorZ

SlankyLanky said:


> To be clear, I'm not necessarily saying "fuck yea all of this sounds super positive and I agree 100% with every action citizens are doing to get some fucking justice" but you do understand why this is happening right? Cops straight up murdered another black dude, and more evidence is coming out every time I check back in that police are in fact responsible for at least some of the property damage (unless I'm mistaken that auto zone dude was positively id'd as a cop). So its fucking cops trying to make it look worse than it actually is so they can justify using tear gas and shooting people. This isnt a new tactic. It's pretty by the book behavior and big surprise, it works pretty good to shift peoples focus from what this is about in the first place. Stop letting cops fucking murder black people and get away with it.
> 
> The solution is pretty simple here and it could be argued pretty damn well that yer city chose to do dick all about it until it was too late by attempting to protect murdering cops, business as usual these days. Its sickening. Arrest and charge the murderers so at least a little but of justice can be served.



You're going to have to explain your thinking to me on this one. Okay so a cop kills a man. Now the community rises up and doesn't attack the cops; NO, they trash honest citizens lively hoods and shut down shipping, commerce, and commuting (freeways), burn down the Post Office and rob delivery trucks in order to get "justice"?

Seems to me the best way to get "justice" is to go after the correct entity. In this case the Minneapolis Police and/or City Hall.


----------



## Deleted member 125

nikhil madhusudhanan said:


> But did anyone try to justify that?



Um. Yes. A entire system that tries to push this shit under the rug has been doing that for decades.



DoctorZ said:


> You're going to have to explain your thinking to me on this one. Okay so a cop kills a man. Now the community rises up and doesn't attack the cops; NO, they trash honest citizens lively hoods and shut down shipping, commerce, and commuting (freeways), burn down the Post Office and rob delivery trucks in order to get "justice"?
> 
> Seems to me the best way to get "justice" is to go after the correct entity. In this case the Minneapolis Police and/or City Hall.



They did attack the cops. Yer in mpls and arnt aware of this? You do realize that the people targeting at least one business have been identified as police officers acting as protesters to attempt to shift the publics view of this right? This is standard police action to disruptt protests to shift the focus from "hey cops are killing innocent people dont do that anymore" to "shoot the looters they all just want free TVs see! They dont care about anything but destroying their own community these people are monsters! We had to shoot them to save YOU".

Of course theres also some people acting like assholes and just trashing shit for shits and giggles. I'm not arguing that, but I can tell you first hand what I saw last night here in Richmond is not what I'm reading about in the news this afternoon.


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

All I gotta say is, it's anarchy, people. Anarchy doesnt have rules. If the people go out peacefully in some cities and burn others, that's anarchy. Fuck it. Let it all happen and if everyone just does their own shit then everyone lives free. Fuck it


----------



## DoctorZ

SlankyLanky said:


> Um. Yes. A entire system that tries to push this shit under the rug has been doing that for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> They did attack the cops. Yer in mpls and arnt aware of this? You do realize that the people targeting at least one business have been identified as police officers acting as protesters to attempt to shift the publics view of this right? This is standard police action to disruptt protests to shift the focus from "hey cops are killing innocent people dont do that anymore" to "shoot the looters they all just want free TVs see! They dont care about anything but destroying their own community these people are monsters! We had to shoot them to save YOU".
> 
> Of course theres also some people acting like assholes and just trashing shit for shits and giggles. I'm not arguing that, but I can tell you first hand what I saw last night here in Richmond is not what I'm reading about in the news this afternoon.



I don't watch the News much, unless some big severe storm hits the area. All my news is from "word of mouth" or my police scanner.


----------



## Deleted member 125

DoctorZ said:


> I don't watch the News much, unless some big severe storm hits the area. All my news is from "word of mouth" or my police scanner.



Right on, it sounds like you maybe are a bit out of the loop on exactly what is going on right now.


----------



## DoctorZ

I spoke with my wife about some of the things said on here. She's on Social Media and here is what she told me has been going on:

1. Word has it that our Governor Walz and Minneapolis Mayor Frey are in cohorts behind everything.
2. During the protests, looting and fires, NO COPS or National Guard are anywhere around. The Protesters are free to do as they wish until a certain point, when all of a sudden the area is flooded with cops and Guard members who chase everyone off, but no arrests are made.
3. Before all of this went down, President Trump offered a huge financial package to Minneapolis to beef up it's law enforcement. This financial package (about $500 Million) was TURNED DOWN by Mayor Frey. He said he wants to eliminate cops from the City because cops make minorities feel "uncomfortable."
4. Minneapolis has recently stated that they want to ELIMINATE all motorized vehicles from the city except for Public Transportation, citing pedestrian deaths and Global Warming as the reason. They also have forbidden semi trucks from overnight parking in the city, and enacted a city ordinance against business' Drive-Thru's of any kind.
5. Minneapolis has LOWERED the Speed Limit on ALL city streets to 20 MPH, and re-timed all the stop lights to CREATE CONGESTION. The reason is to "make owning a personal vehicle as unpleasant as possible."
6. Our Governor Walz is being sued by a whole ton of local businesses over his handling of the Coronavirus shut-down, and a lot of the businesses being burned to the ground are the ones named in the lawsuits!
7. President Trump today offered to send Federal Troops into the area to help with the situation, Governor Walz turned the offer down.
8. The Black Panthers arrived in Minneapolis today. It has been mostly kept quiet on the news outlets.
9. The Hells Angels have just announced they are heading into Minneapolis to confront the Black Panthers.
10. Our Governor Walz has gone into hiding.....

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE?????


----------



## DoctorZ

Twin Cities shutting down all major freeways at 7pm, curfew at 8pm:

Major highways in Twin Cities shutting down at 7 p.m. Saturday - https://www.twincities.com/2020/05/30/major-freeways-and-highways-around-metro-shutting-down-7-p-m-saturday/


----------



## japanarchist

Odin said:


> So burning down a whole community including those not involved with the thing your pissed off about is the answer?
> 
> Focus is lacking... ?


I think targeting specific targets is a good move: police stations, banks, cop cars. But randomly destroying every and anything isn't helpful. Different people have different views based on what their intentions and desires are. Some folks out there want police reform, some want to overthrow capitalism, some just want to fuck shit up, some want to loot and some want all of the above.


----------



## MFB

R.I.P Brother Floyd. ❤
Lets honor him with some good debate on a topic his death and aftermath touches on, one issue that seems to divide the left always. 

And I always like the bigger questions in life. 

So. Im a pacifist. BC Im a hippydipp and believe in love. I dont have it in me to want to hurt anything. Im smart enought to know this is environmental as Ive lived a charmed life compared to a lot of people. 

But Im wondering
At what point does injustice merit violence?
If people seek justice and liberty, does this give them the right to strike out with violence?


----------



## Deleted member 125

MFB said:


> R.I.P Brother Floyd. ❤
> Lets honor him with some good debate on a topic his death and aftermath touches on, one issue that seems to divide the left always.
> 
> And I always like the bigger questions in life.
> 
> So. Im a pacifist. BC Im a hippydipp and believe in love. I dont have it in me to want to hurt anything. Im smart enought to know this is environmental as Ive lived a charmed life compared to a lot of people.
> 
> But Im wondering
> At what point does injustice merit violence?
> If people seek justice and liberty, does this give them the right to strike out with violence?



Just so we can sort of keep this thread on topic to what's going on Minneapolis right now feel free to start yer own thread about discussing when/if violence is the answer to injustice.


----------



## Deleted member 125

https://www.courthousenews.com/minn...-arrested-looters-to-white-supremacist-groups
This might help explain why minority owned businesses were being looted. White supremacists came from out of state, and made a mess so more than likely protesters would catch the blame for it and people would condemn them for it.

Like I said before, this is a very common thing, them being nazis doesnt surprise me what with the current state of things and what not but my money was/is still on the cops being involved more than is being talked about on the news.


----------



## DoctorZ

Well things are getting under control now. The National Guard has mobilized 5,000 troops with another 5,000 on standby. They've got most of the roads locked down. They've disbursed crowds with rubber bullets, teargas, and paint guns. They've got drones in the air with night vision following any group of people larger and 4 persons. Police are shooting ANYONE outside their house even if they are on their porch or front steps with non-lethal rounds.
A whole bunch of vehicles have been pulled over without license plates and the occupants have fled. The vehicles have been found to be stocked with tools to commit damage to buildings.
There has been a handful of small fires set, but they were contained. In one parking lot all cars parked there had their tires slashed (allegedly by police) and when the owners came to drive away, they were met with two black SUV's filled with military men who then shot the drivers with non-lethal rounds.
Several TV news crews have been arrested, and one news camera destroyed.
In areas where no cops are, cars are speeding at high speeds though the empty streets throwing rocks and yelling, "Fuck Governor Walz!"
Other cities around the area have broken out in violet protests: Duluth, MN; Rochester, MN; Hudson, WI; and Fargo, ND.

During a press conference an hour ago, law enforcement came on and said they are going to be gathering ALL video footage taken over the last week from News media, security cameras, social media posts, and any other means possible to IDENTIFY EVERYONE in the videos looting, or vandalizing, and using facial recognition software to reconstruct their ID even if they were wearing face masks. They said they ALL will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law!

Our local TV Station WCCO 4, has filed two Civil Lawsuits against the police for assult and arrest of their news crews. Law enforcement has come out publically and said those caess will be thrown out of court because they had "fair warning."

I also heard from a friend in Nashville, TN; that a curfew has been issued there and all public transit suspended. The wife tells me Denver, CO is rioting.

That's all for now.....


----------



## DoctorZ

It's all over the local news, Minneapolis has shut 911 down. If you try and call 911 in the City of Minneapolis, no one will answer.

If you get injured you're on your own.....


----------



## Deleted member 125

DoctorZ said:


> Well things are getting under control now





DoctorZ said:


> Police are shooting ANYONE outside their house even if they are on their porch or front steps with non-lethal rounds



You saying this is "under control" kinda sounds like you think the cops are the good guys here.

To think, all of this could of been avoided if the mayor, or law enforcement ya know did their actual job and arrested people responsible for the murder of a dude. 

But I sure am glad its "under control" now that the same police department that is covering for these people is now shooting at more unarmed people.


----------



## DoctorZ

SlankyLanky said:


> You saying this is "under control" kinda sounds like you think the cops are the good guys here.
> 
> To think, all of this could of been avoided if the mayor, or law enforcement ya know did their actual job and arrested people responsible for the murder of a dude.
> 
> But I sure am glad its "under control" now that the same police department that is covering for these people is now shooting at more unarmed people.



Sorry, I was using the news media's description of what was going on. Let's put it point blank. The Twin Cities and a lot of the rest of Minnesota has become a POLICE STATE! In other words, it's under "their" control now.

I'm hearing of a lot of arrests over the police scanner, and one suburban high school has been set ablaze. Motorists are also now being arrested on the spot as they travel down the freeways. It seems as if they are arresting now and will be asking questions later.

I can't be sure if I'm misunderstanding or not, but the talk over the scanner seems to indicate that after they arrest the driver and occupants of the vehicle, they are shoving it off the road into the ditch to be hauled away later. I guess all the tow-trucks are under police control now.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Sunglasses and a ball cap is all you need to fuck facial recognition. It's also been shown to be pretty useless on black/dark skinned people. That cop is living in fantasy land. Wear your mask kiddies.


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

japanarchist said:


> I think targeting specific targets is a good move: police stations, banks, cop cars. But randomly destroying every and anything isn't helpful. Different people have different views based on what their intentions and desires are. Some folks out there want police reform, some want to overthrow capitalism, some just want to fuck shit up, some want to loot and some want all of the above.


Goddamn capitalism


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

SlankyLanky said:


> You saying this is "under control" kinda sounds like you think the cops are the good guys here.
> 
> To think, all of this could of been avoided if the mayor, or law enforcement ya know did their actual job and arrested people responsible for the murder of a dude.
> 
> But I sure am glad its "under control" now that the same police department that is covering for these people is now shooting at more unarmed people.


Good thing you said it as nice as possible before I could rip into it.


----------



## DoctorZ

Governor Walz is calling last night's lock down a big success. The curfew and closure of all major freeways is being extended for at least tonight. Here is some video of a lady being shot at for being on her front porch:


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

DoctorZ said:


> Governor Walz is calling last night's lock down a big success. The curfew and closure of all major freeways is being extended for at least tonight. Here is some video of a lady being shot at for being on her front porch:



That's fucked.


----------



## superphoenix

There's levels to this shit and it's complex. 

Most of the daytime protests I photographed were peaceful. A select few protesters instigated, especially at night. Cops fought back, naturally, and when they punch back, they do it several times harder. So peaceful people get caught in the crossfire. Some were trying to make dialogue with black cops, asking if they tell their own kids what's going on. 

Many of the people fucking shit up don't seem to be locals or even protesters but opportunists, and usually white at that. POC aren't trying to catch this heat right now. 

If an empty squad car or Target gets fucked, that's none of my business, but I don't like when small shops or historical buildings get targeted. On the extreme end of the spectrum, you have a select very very small group of people claiming that even a minority-owned small business is complicit in capitalism and thus needs to be destroyed, which imo isn't right (or even necessarily correct). 

This is a beef that MSP has with its police, not between somewhere like L.A. and a jewelry shop, which is why it comes off as opportunistic. This is made even more complicated by covid stuff going on.

That said, let's not forget that a man was murdered, and the death "investigators" denied what we saw with our own eyes.


----------



## Odin

All I see... is a cancer eating itself..... on all sides... 


And I don't know what to do.


----------



## DoctorZ

Our freeways were shut down at 5pm this evening because a Semi-Tanker Truck drove through a large crowd of protesters at high speed with his horn sounding. He was eventually stopped by protesters throwing their bicycles in front of the truck, climbing onto the cab, breaking his windows.....
They pulled him out and beat him, then the cops came and took him into custody.

Although there are a ton of videos online of the incident already, I just saw a close up one by a protester showing the bikes getting run over, and protesters swarming the cab, breaking the windows and pulling the driver out.

That video has not been posted online yet.

The truck driver didn't not sustain serious injuries, and no protesters were hurt that we know of yet.

Also, police have been finding firebombs and other explosives planted all over our 7-county metro area. These "packages" were planted, many in the last 24 hours in strategic locations ready to be set off at an appointed time. So far, know one knows who's planting them or even how they're obtaining them. We do know that stolen cars with their license plates removed are being used to deploy the bombs.


----------



## wokofshame

So I'm watchin' and I'm waitin'
Hopin' for the best
Even think I'll go to prayin'
Every time I hear 'em sayin'
That there's no way to delay
That trouble comin' every day
No way to delay
That trouble comin' every day

Well, I seen the fires burnin'
And the local people turnin'
On the merchants and the shops
Who used to sell their brooms and mops
And every other household item
Watched the mob just turn and bite 'em
And they say it served 'em right
Because a few of them were white,
And it's the same across the nation
Black and white discrimination
Yellin' "You can't understand me!"
'N all that other crap they hand me
In the papers and TV and
All that mass stupidity
That seems to grow more every day
Each time you hear some asshole say
He wants to go and do you in
Because the color of your skin
Just don't appeal to him
(No matter if it's black or white)
Because he's out for blood tonight


----------



## Hudson

Im an Iraq veteran and I see the constitution being trampled on and it makes me scream inside. I want to fight this shit so bad. 

Thank god Mad dog came out and said it for all of us. Finally. Thank you dude. 

This president is dividing our country. Its disgusting. I just hope history finds this guy to be the orange piece of shit he is and puts him on the spot.


----------



## DoctorZ

Hudson said:


> This president is dividing our country. Its disgusting. I just hope history finds this guy to be the orange piece of shit he is and puts him on the spot.



Our President had nothing to do with this. Our Governor didn't handle it very well though. The riots have ended in the Twin Cities, and it has been stated on the News that the curfew, is still in effect from 10pm to 4am each night, does NOT apply to homeless people.


----------



## Deleted member 125

DoctorZ said:


> Our President had nothing to do with this.



This is 100% Incorrect. Trump fuels hateful bullshit nearly every single time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Hudson

Good essay on the other end of this link about this subject.


----------



## Mongoliito

i was thinking of going around seattle but not anymore cause things are getting out of hand there with the Autonomous zone or whatever its called now CHOP. politically things are just being torn left and right, and its very volatile to even have an opinion at this point. to be honest i dont care about the things happening around me, all i can change is my own life, and i think too many people are focused on changing the world to their beliefs and not enough people looking inward to change themselves. love is the answer not hate. i think a lot of is the internet age where people dont care about each other because we get all our bottomless soul holes tickled by youtube, social media, porn etc.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Dude, it's like 6 blocks and just like occupy will probably be a temporary situation. Go check it out, the antifa boogeymen won't get ya I swear.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Mongoliito said:


> i was thinking of going around seattle but not anymore cause things are getting out of hand there with the Autonomous zone or whatever its called now CHOP. politically things are just being torn left and right, and its very volatile to even have an opinion at this point. to be honest i dont care about the things happening around me, all i can change is my own life, and i think too many people are focused on changing the world to their beliefs and not enough people looking inward to change themselves. love is the answer not hate. i think a lot of is the internet age where people dont care about each other because we get all our bottomless soul holes tickled by youtube, social media, porn etc.



Going from what youv said theres a pretty high chance yer not gonna find what ever it is yer looking for here on stp.


----------



## Mongoliito

SlankyLanky said:


> Going from what youv said theres a pretty high chance yer not gonna find what ever it is yer looking for here on stp.


i came here to share in ideas with people doing similarly light/alternative lifestyles so i already got what i signed up for. in continuing to be on this site i just hope to continue to share ideas and i think i will be able to find that pretty easy tbh. but yeah the love im looking for myself im hoping to meet myself so to speak away from civilization and yeah i agree i dont think imma find that on this site i think its only possible to find within myself


----------



## Dameon

Things aren't getting out of hand in CHOP, despite what the media has been telling you using a few short clips out of context. It's been overwhelmingly peaceful and safe ever since the police left. Unfortunately just working on ourselves won't work if the police don't work on themselves. You can change other lives, and together, we can change the world. If you're happy with the world as it is, then be self-centered and don't bother to help. If you're not happy, this is the time to be a part of history, because this WILL be in the history books.


----------

